# NFS or VPN?



## everypot (Dec 8, 2009)

Need advice...

I have a desktop in my office,  another desktop at home and a laptop with me most of the time. I work in my office during the daytime, at home in the evening and on my laptop when I go to some place.  I want to find a way to synchronize the documents on different machines. Should I use NFS or VPN? Which one is better? ( or i am not comparing a horse to a commode?)

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd recommend using ssh, scp, [winscp and putty on windows] if necessary..... because of encryption


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Possibly net/rsync.


----------



## anomie (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, it's sort of comparing the horse and commode.  

In this sort of context, NFS is basically the file sharing service/protocol. VPN gets you encryption on the wire, and lets you treat two remote networks/hosts as "local" in some respects. 

Given the requirements you stated, yes - rsync over ssh (simply using the -e ssh option) might be a fine approach.


----------



## everypot (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. I will try rsync -e ssh.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 8, 2009)

rsync uses ssh by default (and has for quite some time), so no need for the explicit -e ssh flag.


----------



## everypot (Dec 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> rsync uses ssh by default (and has for quite some time), so no need for the explicit -e ssh flag.



thanks.


----------



## Aaron30 (Jun 20, 2010)

nice advices.I am using open VPN for your kind of purpose, also works fine and it is open source.


----------

